# Running new Main supply from Meter PEX or PVC?



## twilightcall (Jan 4, 2008)

I am running a new main supply line from the meter to my house. PEX is becoming popular around here for supply lines but most still have PVC. Which would you guys use? I am making a 45 foot run with 1 90 deg. turn. I live in southern TN but it does it get cold in the winter time especially at night. Any info would be appreciated. The rest of the house is plumbed with PEX.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

PVC isn't used for supply lines, CPVC is. Just to be clear! 

I would use PEX over CPVC. PEX is capable of taking freezing temperatures without bursting, although the fittings are still susceptible to freezing. PEX can be buried for service mains, and can be used throughout the entire house as well.

You definately need to bury the water line well below the frost line!


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

thekctermite said:


> PVC isn't used for supply lines, CPVC is. Just to be clear!
> 
> I would use PEX over CPVC. PEX is capable of taking freezing temperatures without bursting, although the fittings are still susceptible to freezing. PEX can be buried for service mains, and can be used throughout the entire house as well.
> 
> You definately need to bury the water line well below the frost line!


 
In South Carolina, PVC is commonly used from the curbside meter to the house. 3/4 inch PVC has more capacity than 3/4 inch PEX, if you use pex I would upsize to 1 inch.


----------



## twilightcall (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks. Does the PEX need to be sleeved in conduit or ?. Ok so for a supply with PEX I need 1 inch , 3/4 is too narrow?


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

3/4" PEX and 3/4" pipe have the same capacity. Some PEX fittings are necked down to 1/2", theoretically limiting the flow. I can tell you that I have 3/4" PEX in my house and have never had any issues with low volume or pressure. 

PEX can be direct-buried. 

Size is determined by the fixtures in the house. Most homes are fine with 3/4". It depends on what the demand is. When in doubt, run 1" into the house and branch off from there.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

rjniles said:


> In South Carolina, PVC is commonly used from the curbside meter to the house.


Ok, I stand corrected. I've never seen that done, although it is permitted by code. 

Personally, I'd wouldn't consider using a brittle material like PVC for a water line in a burial condition when other options like copper or PEX are available.


----------



## Tommy Plumb (Oct 7, 2006)

I vote for copper.


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

Marlin said:


> I vote for copper.


I agree but with the $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ of K copper I would use Pex.


----------

